# The new smoker is Built and first smoke



## wtipton (Jan 1, 2013)

Greetings everybody and Happy new year!!!!

Today I would like to share the new smoking rig for Flying Pigs BBQ (My Dad's new hobby). This is a custom Smoker out of 98% recycled material (the only thing bought new was the angle iron). It is a 250 gal propane tank with a 60 gal air tank as a warming tower.













cpTrjX_XzCVKVoTZwh_q43v77SiK0DyeWApK4xsM9Vs.jpg



__ wtipton
__ Jan 1, 2013






The Silver balls are home made Weber style grills made out of light reflector from a high bay fixture.













aeVhoiMXya5f8S-mm28C5dmZMXxqfQ3gOP0CzlAWgTQ.jpg



__ wtipton
__ Jan 1, 2013


















etpSDqVtVYJsqtu1Qg4HD9SwmyKxtHSdhj9t3lPTXqI.jpg



__ wtipton
__ Jan 1, 2013






The wood box on the back is framed but still need sides













lFlss0Ph0uKdNd2P6RCy1LO29hExE2gyFU1ILnug3cA.jpg



__ wtipton
__ Jan 1, 2013






meat for today's first smoke













B5HLdycBsjusNMiv-PdDm1UGs1gBMGfpirJBkZnZ08I.jpg



__ wtipton
__ Jan 1, 2013






Dual rack system (this is the top rack)













5Llzq1HgDdpsjKQJXFnNjI5FU3Q61eDtSen4xKfku7s.jpg



__ wtipton
__ Jan 1, 2013






So I will update with how the first BBQ comes out

William


----------



## fishwrestler (Jan 1, 2013)

That is one nice looking unit. Looking forward to seeing what that meat looks like finished.

Robert


----------



## fliptetlow (Jan 1, 2013)

Nice build.... post up the results.


----------



## wtipton (Jan 1, 2013)

Yummy Braut's on the grills while the meat smokes...













32vWgGLSKNctBHESoVerLMfU1VbBrNSGvjeKCoHKbUI.jpg



__ wtipton
__ Jan 1, 2013


----------



## wtipton (Jan 1, 2013)

So here comes the first of the meat off of the smoker.













KylMl48m6iQBv3g7SHNo3jx-jGd6nQ-s_IuWqS2GKj8.jpg



__ wtipton
__ Jan 1, 2013






Some ABT's are a must...













6Vk8PypitaDxFhezW36usFlZ-0orNVguJ2x95gNGYIM.jpg



__ wtipton
__ Jan 1, 2013






Pork spare Ribs....













nAsp6APvUeqcLDN0u84ZuKqYyuIVtFeZclC-V1zAZ80.jpg



__ wtipton
__ Jan 1, 2013






Beef Ribs....

Pork shoulder and Brisket still to come...


----------



## smoking b (Jan 1, 2013)

Sure looks good so far! Nice rig too - your dad must be serious about this hobby 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






   Will be standing by for the rest of the pics


----------



## coronaca92879 (Jan 1, 2013)

Nice rig. That food looks mighty good .


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Jan 1, 2013)

Nice smoker and the food looks great!


~Martin


----------



## wtipton (Jan 5, 2013)

Ok as promised the pics of the brisket and pork butt













2013-01-01 20.32.42.jpg



__ wtipton
__ Jan 5, 2013






Brisket













2013-01-01 20.37.16.jpg



__ wtipton
__ Jan 5, 2013






Pork butt


----------



## mneeley490 (Jan 5, 2013)

Nice smoke ring on the brisket! That's quite a rig you have, too. Plan on doing some catering?


----------



## smoking b (Jan 6, 2013)

That smoke ring is sweet! Nice job


----------

